# How Long Will a 17oz. Can of Airbrush Propellant Last?



## louie55

I have an old 17 oz can of airbrush propellant that has never been used. It does still work because I tested it.

I have never airbrushed before so my question is, how much airbrushing will this can do? It is a fairly good sized can.

Currently I have 3 or 4 small 1/48 WWII planes to paint (small fighters). Will this can work for that? Or do I need more air?

Thanks.


----------



## Auroranut

Hi Louie55.
In my experience, a can of Propel lasts next to no time- though I haven't used one for over a decade. I doubt you'll have enough to do all the kits you have.
You'd be better off in the long run to buy a compressor. It'll pay for itself fairly quickly compared to the cost of cans.

Chris.


----------



## AJ-1701

If you stand it in a bowl or saucpan of water (caution do not use hot water) they perform better as it stops the freezing of the propelant. :thumbsup: I know that I was only able to do about two 1/1000 scale TOS Star Trek starships out of the larger can. Not sure how that equates back to 48th scale aircraft though. But Chris is spot on get yourself a little compressor mate. The conveniance pays for itself alone.

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## louie55

Well, I may only need to airbrush a few planes. Maybe 6 small ones at the most, so I'm not sure if buying a compressor would pay for itself or not as I will probably only need around 4 cans of propellant. The cheapest compressor I have seen is around $65 which is more than 4 cans of propellant. Can anyone point me to a good cheap compressor?

Thanks.


----------



## xr4sam

Louie--

Try Harbor Freight, if you have one nearby. You can get a decent little compressor with tank for under $100 that will also blow up tires, balls, and run a small finish nailer (if you need that kind of thing). For a little over $100, you can get one that will power a framing nailer (if you're thinking about building something bigger).

Or, Harbor Freight usually has a dual-piston airbrush compressor for about $50. IIRC, those cans of Propel run almost $10 each. From past experience, I can tell you, a can of Propel will do 1 1/48 fighter...if you're lucky.

Splurge. You'll love yourself for it later. Seriously!


----------



## Nemorosus

You might consider this too:

http://www.ipms-seattle.org/tips/co2.htm

I have not done this myself...yet.

Article doesn't mention that you need to secure the tank. if it falls and the regulator breaks off you could have literal torpedo on your hands. Be careful!


----------



## xr4sam

Louie--

Last night at Walmart, I saw a Campbell Hausfeld 1 gallon compressor/tank combo for less then $50. For the cost of 4 cans of Propel, you have all the air you could ever want!


----------



## jackshield

AJ-1701 said:


> If you stand it in a bowl or saucpan of water (caution do not use hot water) they perform better as it stops the freezing of the propelant. :thumbsup: I know that I was only able to do about two 1/1000 scale TOS Star Trek starships out of the larger can. Not sure how that equates back to 48th scale aircraft though. But Chris is spot on get yourself a little compressor mate. The conveniance pays for itself alone.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alec. :wave:


AGREED ON THE PAN OF WATER, KEEPING THE CAN FROM GETTING COLD MAINTAINS THE PRESSURE.
with an adapter that cost less than a buck, you could even hook your airbrush up to the spare tire from your car.
i use a standard airtank,
the KEY is having a regulator, so you can dial in the pressure @ 10-20,
those can be found for under $10


----------



## louie55

jackshield said:


> the KEY is having a regulator, so you can dial in the pressure @ 10-20, those can be found for under $10


Can you give me link to a website that has one of these so I can see what it looks like? Do you know what the official name of these are? I am very interested in this. I have a 5 gallon air tank used to fill tires I can fill with air using a local air compressor. If I could find a regulator, I might be able to use the tank as one giant propellant can!

Can you point me to the stuff I would need to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## Auroranut

Do yourself a favour and NEVER use a spare tyre as an air source!! There's heaps of crap in a tyre and it'll end up all over your kit. The air also stinks!!

Chris.


----------



## louie55

Auroranut said:


> Do yourself a favour and NEVER use a spare tyre as an air source!! There's heaps of crap in a tyre and it'll end up all over your kit. The air also stinks!!


Ya, I can see where your coming from. Luckily, my air tank is Brand New and has never been used and doesn't have any rust, so it should be squeaky clean inside.


----------



## xr4sam

Louie--

Do you have a Harbor Freight nearby? They have a digital regulator (no filter, though) for $15. They may even have one with a water trap/filter for less. The Campbell Hausfeld compressor doesn't have a regulator, but Wal-Mart has one on the shelf. Or, if you're the handy type, check this article, this article, or this article out. I may have to do this sooner or later...right now, I have an Iwata SmartJet, which is very quiet, but at some point, I want to go completely silent.


----------

